# What personality type fits what criminal?



## Chinchilla (May 27, 2010)

INTJ Hacker
INTP Hacker
ENTP Hacker, Disturbing the "Peace" 
ENTJ Political Corruption


Any other ideas?


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

INTJ - Supervillain
ESTP - Everything else.

:laughing: 

Dont' worry ESTPs, I kid. I kid because I love.


----------



## Abstract Essence (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess T = criminal tendency


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

<--Gangster/Mobster.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Everybody knows that INTJs are the best criminals there can be!




Abstract Essence said:


> I guess T = criminal tendency


I should imagine that it is not the T, per se, but rather the lack of F.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Chinchilla said:


> INTJ Hacker
> INTP Hacker
> ENTP Hacker, Disturbing the "Peace"
> ENTJ Political Corruption
> ...


INTJ- Brilliant criminal mastermind (Think Michael Corleone)

INTP- I would be a hacker

ENTP- Could be a mad scientist doing crazy shit or also could be a criminal mastermind

ENTJ- The boss of bosses 

ISTP- Assassin/Lackey/personal bodyguard/weapons and explosives specialist/the muscle

ESTP- Crime boss/drug dealer/pimp/the muscle


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

ThoughtProcess said:


> <--Gangster/Mobster.


I always envied their stylish wardrobe.


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

madhatter said:


> I always envied their stylish wardrobe.


The zoot suits or the shiny silk suits?

Most people consider how I dress "thuggish". I've always wanted a white suit, black shirt, and white tie but, people already think I dress like a thug. :crazy:

Of course, I actually used to hang out with gangbangers so...


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

ThoughtProcess said:


> The zoot suits or the shiny silk suits?
> 
> Most people consider how I dress "thuggish". I've always wanted a white suit, black shirt, and white tie but, people already think I dress like a thug. :crazy:
> 
> Of course, I actually used to hang out with gangbangers so...


The shiny silk suits and the fedora hats!


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

ENFJ: Revolutionary?
INFJ: Evil Dictator (Hey, that's what hitler was...)

ENTP: Criminal Psychopath
INTP: Hacker
ENTJ: Inventor Overlord

ISTP: Loyal Assassin
ESTP: Mob Boss
ESFP: Pickpocket


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

madhatter said:


> The shiny silk suits and the fedora hats!


Hellz yeah! I almost bought a fedora a few weeks ago. :laughing:


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

If fedoras didn't look weird on me, I'd wear one all the time.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

INFP- Insane vigilante.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> ENFJ: Revolutionary?
> INFJ: Evil Dictator (Hey, that's what hitler was...)
> 
> ENTP: Criminal Psychopath
> ...


Oh yeah, ENFJ= the evil religious cult leader.


----------



## Ishiko (Dec 31, 2009)

Enfp -- stalker!


----------



## ThoughtProcess (Jul 2, 2010)

Ishiko said:


> Enfp -- stalker!


Is that why you guys hang out on the ISTP forum so much?

:tongue:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ThoughtProcess said:


> Is that why you guys hang out on the ISTP forum so much?
> 
> :tongue:


No, that's just them being ENFPs.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Madoff has been typed as INFJ


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

An ISFJ would have to be some kind of extremely loyal but mindless assisstant, like Igor.  I think that's the only time we do evil things, when we blindly follow authority.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

I've always thought that the opportunistic, spur of the moment criminal would be an XSTP, and the calculated criminal INTX.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

ISTP - anything that explodes, is loud and makes a big material mess.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam (Jun 2, 2010)

vel said:


> Madoff has been typed as INFJ


What happened to his "supposed" strong Fe?
Maybe he's so compulsively cheater that he did the same in MBTI tests.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

ESFP- Prostitution
ESFJ- Tax Evasion
ESTP- Streaking
ESTJ- Loan Sharking
ISFP- Drug Dealing
ISFJ- Simple Assault
ISTP- Robbery
ISTJ- Gun Trafficking
ENFP- Speeding
ENFJ- Obstruction Of Justice
ENTP- Safecracking
ENTJ- Treason
INFP- Poisoning
INFJ- Human Trafficking
INTP- Murder
INTJ- Pimping


----------



## DrEpicFail (Jun 7, 2010)

INXJ - Terrorist organisations with noble and abstract goals.

Wizard 1 from Ace Combat zero seems like one.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

INFP - School shooter

Sad but true.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

What about the thieves that steal items that are worth a lot of money? Any other types?


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

INFP - trespassing (while protesting) or disturbing the peace (while boiling over for any reason in public)


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

Ishiko said:


> Enfp -- stalker!


:laughing: I can't imagine an ENFP having the ability to follow through or stick to one object...wouldn't it get boring? 

I can totally see the speeding thing or maybe even trespassing because of the desire to explore new things.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Pucca said:


> :laughing: I can't imagine an ENFP having the ability to follow through or stick to one object...wouldn't it get boring?


Haha. And I'd thought ENFP's would use their unique skills of Ne to find _new and exciting_ ways to make that interest last. Which can be actually proven from my experiences with an ENFP friend. She would ask a bucket full of questions about a particular person and she'd request that she meet this person for whatever reasons she has in her mind. You see, one of the reasons why Ne-dom fascinates me is because they are frankly quite unpredictable and therefore a challenge.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Excuse me, ISFP's are evil too and they are Art Gallery stealers obviously.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Darner said:


> ISTP - anything that explodes, is loud and makes a big material mess.


Have you seen Leverage? This reminds me of Parker who is an ISTP. "Everything blows up, silly."


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon (Apr 28, 2012)

ESTP- con artist
INFP- serial murderer
ISTJ- extortionist


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

INFP as serial murderer - what the heck?


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

SJ-organised crime: mafia, white collar crime, money laundering
SP-crimes of opportunity: car theft, kidnapping, thrill crimes
NF-crimes of passion: stalking, political revolutionary
NT-technical crimes: hacking, internet crimes


----------



## La Loca Trippy (Jul 19, 2010)

aus2020 said:


> SJ-organised crime: mafia, white collar crime, money laundering
> SP-crimes of opportunity: car theft, kidnapping, thrill crimes
> NF-crimes of passion: stalking, political revolutionary
> NT-technical crimes: hacking, internet crimes


I generally agree with this conceptualization, with some exceptions:
SP thrill crimes would include prostitution
I agree with the NFs potential for being a school shooter
NTs could be susceptible to organized crime OR crimes of opportunity. Many of the NTs I know think they're smarter than everyone else, so they do things and think they can get away with it.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

firedell said:


> Excuse me, ISFP's are evil too and they are Art Gallery stealers obviously.


What about the jewellery theft as well?


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

La Loca Trippy said:


> I generally agree with this conceptualization, with some exceptions:
> SP thrill crimes would include prostitution
> I agree with the NFs potential for being a school shooter
> NTs could be susceptible to organized crime OR crimes of opportunity. Many of the NTs I know think they're smarter than everyone else, so they do things and think they can get away with it.


infp school shooters: Cho Seung-Hui, Steven Kazmierczak

enfj shooter: Anders Breivik

I would think that prostitution is a crime of desperation, rather than a crime of opportunity.

NT's could be adaptable to all types of crime.


----------



## pretyhowtown (May 1, 2010)

SP-shoplifting, brawling, drug dealing
SJ- definitely agree with organized and white collar crime.... Can see them as drug lords, embezzlers, mob, etc.
NF- political crimes, revenge-seeking, crimes of passion.
NT- pretty much any of the above, but I can see them picking the crimes that are more likely to lead to material gain, unless there's some other logical reason to commit a particular crime. Likely getting others to do the dirty work or using technology to their advantage.


----------



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

ESTP/ ENTP/ ENFJ- Manipulator
INTJ- World Controller
INTP- World Burner (Joker)
ENTJ- Meanie Pants


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

SP crime would have more than its share of fun-seeking acts.


----------

